# Salt Fork Crappie 5/20



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Started to fish at 6 am until 9:30.....used minnow under slip bobber....kept 15 fish 4-9.5 inchers, the rest went from 10-12 inchers with 1 measuring 13....all females and all had eggs....some were really swollen with eggs ...caught a lot of small walleyes about 7-8 inches on minnows also …..threw back a lot of short fish....all caught tight on the wood ….make sure minnows are alive and active or they wouldn't touch it ….hope this info helps somebody ….good luck


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the update, much appreciated!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Good report. I fished for Crappie on 5/19/18 in the afternoon from shore as well. The lake is about back to normal after all this rain. I caught about 30 fish with size averaging from 6-10". The majority still had eggs as well. All released to live another day.


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah it seems as though the crappie still have eggs...I never caught any males , even the small ones that I threw back had eggs in them....they were sitting on top of the wood ….I was fishing 8 fow and had the bait about 2 ft deep....I just pulled the minnow across the brush pile and let it sink at the edge to trigger most strikes...


----------

